# مصطلحات العقود و الادارة باللغتين الانكليزية و العربية ملف واحد



## باسم منلا (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أقدم لكم ملف واحد يضم المصطلحات في مشاركاتي السابقة
مصطلحات العقود و الادارة باللغتين الانكليزية و العربية من الجزء الاول إلى الرابع
و أرجو من المشرف حذف مشاركاتي السابقة
من الجزء الاول إلى الرابع لتجنب التكرار


----------



## صابر دياب (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## mos (14 أغسطس 2008)

أشكرك على حرصك لتقليل المجهود علينا وتوسيع المنفعة.


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (14 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (14 أغسطس 2008)

لم اري المشاركه هذه وقمت بجمع المصطلحات التي وردت في المشاركات السابقه في ملف واحد وقمت برفعها 
ولهذا اعتذر للتكرار 
وارجو من المشرف ان يقوم بحذف المشاركه


----------



## virtualknight (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Jamal (16 أغسطس 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 أغسطس 2008)

*دائما" مميز*

أخى وإبنى العزيز باسم منلا 
تحيه طيبه لك وتمنياتى بدوام التوفيق ،

ملفات الترجمه مهمه جدا" لقطاع عريض من المهندسين ولقد قمت بإضافة الموضوع كاملا" فى المكتبه لتعم الفائده هذا بعد إذنك وأتمنى أن يستمر عطاءك الجبار وموضيعك الهامه


----------



## جوزيف كامل شفيق (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررر اخى ارجو من سياتكم ارسال المصطلحات الهندسية فى كتابة العقود وربنا يفوقك ويبارك اللة فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحة ملف رائع ويهم الجميع


----------



## ramadan ali (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

مشكور ياخى وياريت لو فية حاجة عن المراسلات الفنية باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا" على هذا الموضوع


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررر اخى


----------



## سعيدوني (11 سبتمبر 2008)

لك كل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## eng_houssam (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك أخي


----------



## alsaift (16 سبتمبر 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## قلم معماري (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق الصادق (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا علي المجهود


----------



## جمال السيد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكابتن المهندس (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed mech (6 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا مهندس


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## طارق بويرق (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 مايو 2009)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم اخي العزيز


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*شكر*

*أشكرك على حرصك لتقليل المجهود علينا وتوسيع المنفعة.*


----------



## mirooocat (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يحي الحربي (23 يونيو 2009)

احسنت بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## bryar (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لجهودكم العظيمة ونتمنى لكم دوام الموفقية


----------



## enghaytham (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس الطحاوى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز


----------



## body55 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك
ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## فاجومى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed_nabil (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام الزهري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم*​


----------



## hhmdan (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم اخي الكريم 
وبارك الله بجهودك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الدالية (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## amhth88 (25 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## بسمالله (10 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع نتمنى للجميع الاقتداء به


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks for you


----------



## م_هبه (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس باسم والى الأمام دائما .....
*_


----------



## م هيام (28 نوفمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaanks alot i was really need this words


----------



## soli4u (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hhmdan (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_m_feky (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (8 أبريل 2012)

جميل جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## nashaat52 (15 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكراً جزيلا لك اخى العزيز


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (26 أبريل 2012)

حلو شديد..........................


----------



## hhmdan (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 مايو 2012)

جازاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق


----------

